# Bolt stuck "starting up" after hard disk upgrade



## jkkw (Mar 18, 2001)

bought into the Bolt 500GB lifetime offer. Have a romio that I upgraded before with no issues. Once the Bolt arrived, i put in my cable card, booted it, set it up and updated it. Got a Wd blue 2Tb, and followed all the instructions to replace the 500GB. started up the Bolt, and all i see are "starting up", been that way for a while - should i be worried?


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Which WD 2TB? After the last update some drives started showing the behavior you're describing.

TiVo Bolt updated last night, inoperative today.

The drive that TiVo used is the WD20NPVZ


----------



## jkkw (Mar 18, 2001)

Amazon says my drive is a WD20SPZX. it was the one i could get as a prime same day delivery  so much for wanting to do this upgrade in a rush.

@Anotherpyr - thanks for pointing me to the thread - it seems to imply that TE3 would boot up the drive vs TE4 issue. I guess my next step is to pop in the original 500GB, downgrade to TE3, then put in the 2TB, and boot to see if it works. IF it does, what is the way to prevent TE4 from ever getting onto the box? I haven't seen a thread on that (and just found the TE3 downgrade thread)

appreciate the help!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jkkw said:


> Amazon says my drive is a WD20SPZX. it was the one i could get as a prime same day delivery  so much for wanting to do this upgrade in a rush.
> 
> @Anotherpyr - thanks for pointing me to the thread - it seems to imply that TE3 would boot up the drive vs TE4 issue. I guess my next step is to pop in the original 500GB, downgrade to TE3, then put in the 2TB, and boot to see if it works. IF it does, what is the way to prevent TE4 from ever getting onto the box? I haven't seen a thread on that (and just found the TE3 downgrade thread)
> 
> appreciate the help!


Once you "downgrade" to TE3 the upgrade to TE4 is optional. It won't happen unless you tell it to, and there are safeguards in place to make it almost impossible to do it accidently.


----------



## jkkw (Mar 18, 2001)

Update - installed the original 500GB, and it booted right up. Did the downgrade to TE3, removed the 500GB and installed the 2TB WD Blue SPZX and it booted right up, it's going through guided setup right now, connecting to service. Fingers crossed that it works.


----------



## jkkw (Mar 18, 2001)

Ok, it worked. So TE4 is the issue. Bolt is running great with the 2tb we blue. Hope Tivo is aware it’s bricking people’s hardware!


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Good luck. That particular drive is not considered a good choice by some. Original Bolt - Replacement HD lasted only 7 months WD20SPZX But then I think someone on here has a 5TB seagate that's still going strong despite it being an SMR drive.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

jkkw said:


> Ok, it worked. So TE4 is the issue. Bolt is running great with the 2tb we blue. Hope Tivo is aware it's bricking people's hardware!


Look on the bright side. You found out about the TE4 problem before you recorded anything, so you didn't lose any shows. And you''ve avoided the problems with transferring shows to the Bolt.


----------



## jkkw (Mar 18, 2001)

@elorimer - agree, at least i caught it early. BTW, TE3 feels a little sluggish vs TE4 especially on 4k/60 - is this a well known fact? Also, it feels like the netflix app displays "softer" video vs the netflix app i have built into the samsung TV i use.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

jkkw said:


> @elorimer - agree, at least i caught it early. BTW, TE3 feels a little sluggish vs TE4 especially on 4k/60 - is this a well known fact? Also, it feels like the netflix app displays "softer" video vs the netflix app i have built into the samsung TV i use.


Dunno about sluggishness--I had to roll back months ago.

Netflix is adaptive, so it sharpens over a couple of minutes.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, TiVo does not support do it yourself hard drive upgrades. They don't test with a multitude of drives.


----------



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

elorimer said:


> Look on the bright side. You found out about the TE4 problem before you recorded anything, so you didn't lose any shows. And you''ve avoided the problems with transferring shows to the Bolt.


What's the story with the problem with transferring shows from an old Bolt to a new one? I think I'm running into problems but I wasn't sure if it's just me or if it's a known issue? Some of my transfers don't seem to transfer the entire program and would hang about halfway through. Both are on TE4.


----------



## jkkw (Mar 18, 2001)

New drama, after 24 hours of running, the cable card decided to stop authorizing channels and v58 is now showing on all channels. Called Comcast after hours and they were closed, they offered an sms text support and it was a waste of time, tech sent a reset and repair that did nothing, then escalated to next tier saying equipment needs to be updated on their end and will take 24-72 hours!!! I’ll try calling tomorrow again  beginning to think that this upgrade wasn’t worth it.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

jccfin said:


> What's the story with the problem with transferring shows from an old Bolt to a new one? I think I'm running into problems but I wasn't sure if it's just me or if it's a known issue? Some of my transfers don't seem to transfer the entire program and would hang about halfway through. Both are on TE4.


I was referring to the two problems using online.TIVO to transfer programs, since TE4 can't do tivo to tivo directly anymore. The one being failure to transfer, the other being transferred programs freezing at 11 minute intervals. I don't think either has been fixed. Those problems and the borking of the drives caused she who must be obeyed to direct the downgrade.


----------



## jkkw (Mar 18, 2001)

jkkw said:


> New drama, after 24 hours of running, the cable card decided to stop authorizing channels and v58 is now showing on all channels. Called Comcast after hours and they were closed, they offered an sms text support and it was a waste of time, tech sent a reset and repair that did nothing, then escalated to next tier saying equipment needs to be updated on their end and will take 24-72 hours!!! I'll try calling tomorrow again  beginning to think that this upgrade wasn't worth it.


i was contacted this morning by CableCard support (the sms text support person did escalate correctly), they solved my problem, and sent me a link to https://www.xfinity.com/support/articles/pair-activate-cablecard for future self-activation needs. Thought someone may benefit from this as well. Was also given their toll-free line (1-877-4052298 M-F 7am to 8pm MT) if anyone needs it. thanks.


----------



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

elorimer said:


> I was referring to the two problems using online.TIVO to transfer programs, since TE4 can't do tivo to tivo directly anymore. The one being failure to transfer, the other being transferred programs freezing at 11 minute intervals. I don't think either has been fixed. Those problems and the borking of the drives caused she who must be obeyed to direct the downgrade.


Is there a longer thread about these issues with TE4? I think I'm running into them now and would like to follow the thread. Thanks!


----------



## Laszlo Tisza (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi , new to forum and in a process to change HDD on Tivo Bolt Model: TCD849000V , After installing the new HD the unit is stuck on "Starting Up". Do I need to format or install anything in the HD or the Bolt will do it automatically . Any help would be appreciated. OLD HD is gone and don't need to transfer anything. Thank you !


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Laszlo Tisza said:


> Hi , new to forum and in a process to change HDD on Tivo Bolt Model: TCD849000V , After installing the new HD the unit is stuck on "Starting Up". Do I need to format or install anything in the HD or the Bolt will do it automatically . Any help would be appreciated. OLD HD is gone and don't need to transfer anything. Thank you !


Sadly many 2.5" drives will not work in a Tivo. It would do it automatically IF you have one of the few drives that does work. What is the model number of the drive you installed?


----------



## Laszlo Tisza (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi , thank you for the respond ! WD Blue 1TB , WD10SPZX - 22Z101T1 , WDBMYH0010BNC-NRSN

What model would work ?


----------



## Laszlo Tisza (Nov 14, 2020)

The one I took out is a WD 1Tb WD10JUCT , WD AV-25 . Should I look for that one ? Ebay has a few , or what site would you recommend to buy new ones?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Laszlo Tisza said:


> The one I took out is a WD 1Tb WD10JUCT , WD AV-25 . Should I look for that one ? Ebay has a few , or what site would you recommend to buy new ones?


I'd recommend WD10JFCX. It is a CMR drive and will work with either TE3 or TE4 operating system. It is also a current model drive. Most current model 1TB 2.5" drives (including WD Blues) are SMR and will either not work or could last short period of time.

Quick scan of net shows Best Buy has it for $69 (new of course), best deal I could find in quick search.


----------



## Laszlo Tisza (Nov 14, 2020)

tommage1 said:


> I'd recommend WD10JFCX. It is a CMR drive and will work with either TE3 or TE4 operating system. It is also a current model drive. Most current model 1TB 2.5" drives (including WD Blues) are SMR and will either not work or could last short period of time.
> 
> Quick scan of net shows Best Buy has it for $69 (new of course), best deal I could find in quick search.


Hi there, just wanted to thank you for your advise. Received the new HD from Best Buy yesterday and Tivo is good as NEW ! Reboot was normal and in 5 minutes Tivo was ready to go. Thank you ! Laszlo


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Laszlo Tisza said:


> Hi there, just wanted to thank you for your advise. Received the new HD from Best Buy yesterday and Tivo is good as NEW ! Reboot was normal and in 5 minutes Tivo was ready to go. Thank you ! Laszlo


Good news, thanks for letting me know


----------

